# What do you use to wash your Golden??



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

somebody in the forum recommended "cowboy magic" and i love it.Got at the Walmart for dissent price.It's has to be deluded.Love the smell,and how the coat feels after.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

The Eqyss Micro-Tek. I order from petedge.com It did wonders on Cody's skin and coat when we first adopted him and he was one big infected mess !! Now it's the only thing we use and their coats just glisten and are very healthy.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I love these shampoo!:


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

We use an oatmeal shampoo called Perfect Coat for dogs and puppies. It's for sensitive and dry skin and smells like vanilla! Tucker has very sensitive skin, especially with his puppy coat, and we got this at Petco and it works like a charm, plus it makes him smell great!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Cowboy Magic smells amazing although I have never tried it on the dogs. I use a product called Earthbath. Its 100% biodegradable, cruelty free, tearless and comes in many formulas. I love the Mango Tango and Oatmeal and Aloe the Cherry puppy one I use often as well.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I use Aveda Sap Moss shampoo on Riley. Seriously. :doh:

I had never intended to use my shampoo on him, but he had decided to roll around in the mud one day and I realized that I was out of doggie shampoo! Since Aveda is all-natural, I figured it wouldn't hurt to use it on him. His coat was amazing! Super soft and silky, and the tangles just fell out. 
Though I think we're both in trouble once we run out. I don't think they're making that particular formula anymore.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Ash said:


> Cowboy Magic smells amazing although I have never tried it on the dogs. I use a product called Earthbath. Its 100% biodegradable, cruelty free, tearless and comes in many formulas. I love the Mango Tango and Oatmeal and Aloe the Cherry puppy one I use often as well.


This is what we use too. I love the oatmeal shampoo. I water it down and it works great.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I am finishing up a bottle of tearless puppy shampoo on the "kids". The next one in the cupboard is a soothing oatmeal shampoo I bought on sale. Mine have healthy skin all things considered, so I just go for gentle stuff that smells good (for me) so as not to mess them up.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

marshab1 said:


> This is what we use too. I love the oatmeal shampoo. I water it down and it works great.


Yes, I water it down too. I have far too many dogs and bathe them far too often to not LOLOL. Works great though.


----------



## Doggedly Determined (Oct 9, 2008)

I like Cloud Star's Buddy Wash. My mom gets me Buddy Rinse Conditioner, too. It helped my skin a lot when I had a rash last summer. The conditioner helped to make the rash go away and made my skin soft. And, it is all natural, they do not do any product testing on animals and their packaging is made from recyclable materials.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

I use Veterinary Formula "for red dogs" shampoo. I didn't think it was making a difference in their color until I looked at my white shower curtain-it was stained red at the bottom...!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I use Cowboy Magic and recently got the Chris Christensen "red dog" shampoo and really like that, too.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I've always used a very mild 'human' shampoo. I've even used Johnson & Johnson's Baby Shampoo. Too expensive to use regularly. Sam always had a beautiful coat and very soft. I know their coats aren't supposed to be too soft, but it feels better to the touch and doesn't cause dry skin that I've noticed. I've used conditioner before too. Ike's full coat isn't in yet, so I'll know what work works best for him when he's a little older.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Alexander's Own "Blue Max". I just love it - no perfumey scent but a "clean" smell, that leaves the boys with beautiful, shiny coats that are very easy to groom and no other products are required. Although it seems very expensive, it's not considering that you dilute it 10 to 1. 

(My sister, who has two Shitsus, used this shampoo & just loved it - she ordered a gallon of the stuff. She couldn't believe the condition of the dogs' coats after using Alexander's Own. She also has told many of her friends about it & they've ordered it as well)

Where did I find out about this shampoo - from my breeder, Connie of Ambertru Golden Retrievers!

(the shampoo was created by Will Alexander who is a professional handler)


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

for some reason I always look for tea-tree oil in the shampoo, but Tom prefers a mud shampoo any day.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

We use diluted human shampoo 'Johnson's Baby Shampoo' and Amber has a lovely soft and shiny coat.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I use Avoderm or some other detergent free shampoo. Avoderm is my favorite because they smell so good after they have had their bath!


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

The best shampoo I have found is Furminator shampoo. It's coconut based with Omega 3 fatty acids. It doesn't dry out the skin and the coat is so soft and shiny afterwards. Our breeder saw Pippa a few days after a bath and was asking me what I used on her because her coat was so nice. She was going to get some Furminator shampoo.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

davebeech said:


> for some reason I always look for tea-tree oil in the shampoo, but Tom prefers a mud shampoo any day.


Me, too...and these products are great
http://www.miraclecorp.com/miraclecoat.php

Especially the lusterizer....light, could use it daily, gives shine and a wonderful texture


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

We've used a few on Libby and we have yet to bathe Murphy (and he needs one). As a pup Libby had medicated shampoo and then we got some Oatmeal Shampoo but I didn't like it too much. We've also used a sensitve skin one. I really like the way the John Paul Pet (Paul Mitchell) Tearless and Moisturizing shampoos smell but I've never used them. I think I may try the tearless one. 

whatever Libby's groomer used smelled great and the smell actually lasted for about a week. A lot of the shampoo's we've tried, I notice that she always smells like a "wet dog" after her baths and the smell doesn't seem to go away  I think I'm doing something wrong but I can't figure out what!


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

we only use baby shampoo on our brood


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

LifeOfRiley said:


> I use Aveda Sap Moss shampoo on Riley. Seriously. :doh:
> 
> I get soooooooooo mad at DH for using the Aveda shampoo bc he uses too much at one time. But what a great idea to try it on the pups. . .


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

I have the EarthBath MangoTango but it's pretty slick with well water. I dilute it 10 parts water to 1 part shampoo and it still takes me ages to rinse it out. And it doesn't make Griff smell that great.

To be honest - the Lambert Kay Puppy - Fresh and Clean scent was nicer - at least for the lasting scent on my dirt loving pooch.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

When we were more active and in and out of the water all the time I used Mane and tail wash and conditioner. I still keep the conditioner around and water it down with water and spritz then and come through.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm a bad mum i use any doggy shampoo that i can get thats on sale at that time. I'm a fan of the cheap shampoos they have worked great for me. Normally you get them at 2 dollar shops etc.


----------



## LaineysMama (Sep 30, 2008)

We just bought the Cowboy Magic Rosewater Shampoo and the Detangle & Shine serum...both work great! Lainey got into some kind of animal poo yesterday and dear god she smelled terrible...well after 2 baths with the rosewater shampoo, she smells great and is soooooo soft!


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

I use the Mane and Tail that I bought thinking we could all use it (dogs and people), but I hated what it made my hair feel like.:doh: However I love how it makes the furkids feel.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I LOVE Earthbath products and have used all different ones. Right now I have the Tea Tree Shampoo and Green Tea Leaf wipes. They smell GREAT!


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

LifeOfRiley said:


> I use Aveda Sap Moss shampoo on Riley.
> Though I think we're both in trouble once we run out. I don't think they're making that particular formula anymore.


OH NO! I didn't know that. They always discontinue products just when I get my own out-of-control hair to do what I want it to! Actually, it seems as soon as I find something I really like they discontinue it: my jeans, my lipstick, Milly's old dog shampoo, my hairspray, and now my shampoo! grrr! :sadwavey:


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Whatever is in the tub once I have a soaking wet dog and need soap! LOL My dogs have no skin issues at all- I can use whatever. I often just use something that smells wonderful... I hate how most dog shampoo stinks. I do use DAWN dish soap on rescues. It's super good and fast at killing fleas, and it is good for getting the kind of grease and dirt that many outside or neglected dogs have in their coats.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

I've been using the Avoderm Oatmeal with Avocado. It leaves the coat super soft and smells nice without being over the top.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

We use the "Relief" medicated shampoo (I buy it on line instead of through my vet and save about $20!) It lasts a very long time as we also dilute it for his back. It's for itchy dry skin which he has both of. Because it's medicated we can use it 2x/week which we do do in the summer as his allergies are environmental for the most part.

I spray on a leave in conditioner that we buy from Pet Smart. It makes his coat so soft and silky and smells oh so wonderful.

He just got a bath yesterday - I must go cuddle! :wave:


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden said:


> So many shampoos and conditioners out there...I use Perfect Coat (Shed Control). Just would like to know what you use and what you think is best...
> 
> Thanks,
> Robin


Can't go wrong with bio-grooms lanolin formula - I also like the bark to basics one step silky. Someone got us the Chris Christensen's gold on gold and I do like it. Between baths I use the chris christensen's waterless shampoo and then follow up with the ice on ice product. They're expensive but really good quality products - we've had some good results.

Erica


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

I recently bought the earthbath Puppy Shampoo and it smells like cherries (DH thinks it smells like cough syrup) and I use it diluted in a spray bottle to wipe down my dog after each walk, but overall I've only used it on him once for a bath and it lathers really well so I didn't need too much of it.


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

_*Solid Gold Super Sen Gelle* *Shampoo*_ (Goldie)
*Solid Gold Jojoba Oil Conditioner* (Goldie)
*DermaPet SebS Shampoo* (Aspen)


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

Delete post


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I've used the Eqyss Micro-Tek ever since I found it when our rescue springer Cody came to us with an autoimmune issue which, among other things, included terribly infected skin. He was bathed with it every few days and it worked wonders. Also works magic for itching, sensitive skin too. Now, I dilute it down and they all look beautiful.


----------



## TonyRay (Feb 5, 2008)

Duke's Momma said:


> We use the "Relief" medicated shampoo (I buy it on line instead of through my vet and save about $20!) It lasts a very long time as we also dilute it for his back. It's for itchy dry skin which he has both of. Because it's medicated we can use it 2x/week which we do do in the summer as his allergies are environmental for the most part.
> 
> I spray on a leave in conditioner that we buy from Pet Smart. It makes his coat so soft and silky and smells oh so wonderful.
> 
> He just got a bath yesterday - I must go cuddle! :wave:


 
Right on...
we also get it online for much cheaper...

how's this for price..
If u get better, let us know..
http://www.petexus.com/shampoos-sprays-antiitch-products-c-125_61_67.html


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Using a tea tree oil based stuff right now, but love earthbath too. Bark to basics is good too. Also a degreasing shampoo full strength on the ears to get them fluffy for trimming (use that on labs as a prewash too).

Conditioner if they are dry or shedding, I take the zooma groom to them with conditioner and get a lot of the hair out that way. Depending on the dog I might use the zooma to scrub in the shampoo, or I'll prewash and then lather up again.

Then rinse rinse rinse rinse....

Lana


----------

